# Bamboo Plant



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Picked up on the reduced rack at Lowe's a sad little Bamboo tree type plant. Have of the plants "stalks" are brown and the other couple are green with leaves out of the top Some of the leaves have fallen off..I keep it filled with water with the stones in the pot that it came in..Anyone have any suggestions ??


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think Lowes sells a fertilizer for bamboo plants (small bag in the tropical plant area). I have one that was salvaged from my daughter who has a very brown thumb lol. I keep it in my bathroom in the window for lots of sun and water. Its doing great.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Helena said:


> Picked up on the reduced rack at Lowe's a sad little Bamboo tree type plant. Have of the plants "stalks" are brown and the other couple are green with leaves out of the top Some of the leaves have fallen off..I keep it filled with water with the stones in the pot that it came in..Anyone have any suggestions ??


Does it look like this? 


http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/carly1946/?action=view&current=107.jpg


I got mine at Lowe's in Montana. Have had it 4 years and it was much smaller.

I put it in good rich soil, fertilized it and left it alone in a bright window (NO direct sun; burns the leaves) I water it about 3times a week, not too much. 

It is very happy and grows like a weed...

Do you have a pic?


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

caroline said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/carly1946/?action=view&current=107.jpg
> ...


That isn't bamboo, its a nice looking plant don't get me wrong, it just isn't bamboo.

On the same line, those plants potted in gravel that you often see at grocery and hardware stores billed as bamboo, well, those aren't really bamboo either.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

What is it??? Mine, that is. Lowes sold it as bamboo and all this time I've called it that! 

OMG, I thought it was bamboo...it grows fast but no flowers.

thanks.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not really sure what it is, it looks tropical though, similar to a schefflera. You might be able to search a botanical site and find your answer. 

Some friends of mine gave me a plant many years ago, they claimed it to be bamboo. I could see some similarity in the stalk but the foliage was wrong. The plant was supposed to bring me luck and prosperity. It died almost immediately.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Caroline, it's a Pachira aquatica...or also known as the money tree!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Annie said:


> Caroline, it's a Pachira aquatica...or also known as the money tree!


Oh, thank you so much for this info! I immediately googled it and sure enough, there it is. And it can get big.....mine is going to stay bonsai size.

Thanks again, as I said Lowe's sold it as a Bamboo.....aaarrrggghhh!!


----------

